# Poughkeepsie May 5th



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone going to the herp show in Poughkeepsie? Its a really nice show, smaller than white plains and a bit more intimate. Anyone vending? If so, whatcha got?

Here's the link. http://herpnerds.com/


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I went last year, I HATED it. It was very crowded.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

They all get pretty crowded these days. I remember going to reptile shows 15 years ago and being able to chat with the vendor for ages without any distractions. Now a days everyone keeps geckos frogs snakes and other herps. It's become fashionable so they get pretty crowded. I'm not agoraphobic so ill venture the crowds


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Enjoy 

To be honest, I'm slightly (ok more than slightly!) biased, because I took my special needs nephew to the show thinking he'd enjoy it. He doesn't tolerate crowds well, and at times there were so many people we couldn't turn around. Luckily, there was a reptile exhibition in the next room where he was able to pet an alligator


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be there vending. My parents are the only dry goods supplier so we generally do very well. It is usually me Tim Heath and Kliner on here who bring darts. Hope to see some of you there .
Buddy


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Buddy is right, its a great show, alittle crowded but a good show. And filled with good people.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

jacobi said:


> Enjoy
> 
> To be honest, I'm slightly (ok more than slightly!) biased, because I took my special needs nephew to the show thinking he'd enjoy it. He doesn't tolerate crowds well, and at times there were so many people we couldn't turn around. Luckily, there was a reptile exhibition in the next room where he was able to pet an alligator


In that instance I totally understand. My kid is a special needs kid too and he was less than thrilled with the crowd as well.


----------

